# Ranger at OSUT/ AIT



## AWP (Nov 22, 2020)

After some PM's and discussions in various threads, I'm looking for a no shit answer from our vetted members.

As of this date, 11/22/2020, is volunteering for the 75th a given at OSUT/ AIT? Of course you'll need to meet the pre-reqs, but are you 100% certain of a shot at RASP without an Option 40 contract?

I only want to hear from vetted members. Not "my recruiter told me" or "my son said" or anything, I'm looking for a no shit answer for our members. *Something the site can hang its reputation upon.*


----------



## Brill (Nov 22, 2020)

I’m not a Ranger but I park in their reserved spots and will makes calls. Is there a deadline?


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 22, 2020)

AWP said:


> After some PM's and discussions in various threads, I'm looking for a no shit answer from our vetted members.
> 
> As of this date, 11/22/2020, is volunteering for the 75th a given at OSUT/ AIT? Of course you'll need to meet the pre-reqs, but are you 100% certain of a shot at RASP without an Option 40 contract?
> 
> I only want to hear from vetted members. Not "my recruiter told me" or "my son said" or anything, I'm looking for a no shit answer for our members. *Something the site can hang its reputation upon.*


No. Absolutely nothing is certain. You may volunteer, they may have 10 contracts. You are one of 20 to volunteer. On the PT score tracker, you are #11. Any number of things can happen that could derail you or prevent you from getting a contract in OSUT/AIT.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 22, 2020)

If it's not written and signed, it doesn't exist.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Nov 22, 2020)

This is what I have been told by 75Recruit@socom.mil:


Every individual who meets the Option 40 requirements (US Citizen, GT 105+, Active Duty) can sign a volunteer statement for RASP, and is guaranteed the opportunity to get on the bus to the Ranger compound at Ft Benning. This include Infantry OSUT.

After an individual volunteers, only the 75th Ranger Regiment can revoke their slot. We’re not in the business of recruiters or drill sergeants choosing our talent, and have moved to a model that lets us increase our talent pool and choose the best athlete on the field.


I would defer to DasBoot and Ranger Psych. I could be getting candy pixie dust blown up my ass, and if it is not in writing it is vapor dust. I would not hang this sites reputation on what I posted above. 

With the push I am seeing from the Ranger recruiter on many forms of social media I would reach out and see if they would be interested in getting an account here. I think there is a high chance of that happening.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 22, 2020)

LeadSled1 said:


> This is what I have been told by 75Recruit@socom.mil:
> 
> 
> Every individual who meets the Option 40 requirements (US Citizen, GT 105+, Active Duty) can sign a volunteer statement for RASP, and is guaranteed the opportunity to get on the bus to the Ranger compound at Ft Benning. This include Infantry OSUT.
> ...


I don’t think that is wrong. It’s probably accurate. The Army will lie to you, but I’m of the mind that one of the few vestiges of integrity is the Regiment.

If he said that, then it’s likely it’s true. I still fall on the side of caution and recommend getting an Op. 40 at MEPS. It’s the only semi sure fire way to show up.

We had issues for years with guys volunteering for contracts, finishing airborne, and then quitting the day the flatbed showed up at airborne. Just because they wanted to get that airborne slot but Op. 4 was gone.

Hence why Airborne is now after RASP for our guys. We also were tired of guys getting the run around by their recruiters. So basic has become the preferred source of recruitment.

Long story short- Op. 40 signed and sealed at MEPS is the safest option. Otherwise it’s up to you, the Ranger LNO and your drill sergeants.

“A bird in the hand is better than two in the bush.”


----------



## EqualReaction (Nov 23, 2020)

My personal correspondence with the LNO at Benning gave me the same answer that LeadSled1 one put in this thread. I’m one of those who are taking the risk by going without an option 40. The LNO is a Ranger so that’s enough for me to trust him. I know a few guys who have volunteered for RASP from OSUT, and they said it’s very easy to volunteer these days. That being said, there’s always the chance that this could change in the future. I’ll let you guys know how it goes for me in OSUT when I leave in January. It’d be awesome if the 75th recruiting could get an account on here.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 23, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> No. Absolutely nothing is certain. You may volunteer, they may have 10 contracts. You are one of 20 to volunteer. On the PT score tracker, you are #11. Any number of things can happen that could derail you or prevent you from getting a contract in OSUT/AIT.



That exact situation is how it went down for my brother. 11x, and then it wasnt until 4-5 weeks(this part my memory doesnt serve me well for) from graduating they said they had 7 spots, and he was among the 7 of 20ish volunteers that were measured by their pt scores.

I spent a good week contemplating how i would murder him and assume his identity. But the credit score wasnt there, and i didnt want to marry a stripper to get BAH


----------



## coolusername (May 10, 2022)

Brill said:


> I’m not a Ranger but I park in their reserved spots and will makes calls. Is there a deadline?


I've met that guy. He's now SFC Mears. VERY Good guy.


----------

